# I blow-dry my hair



## carol from pittsburgh

Come si dice,"I blow dry my hair."?


----------



## MR1492

Carol,

Could you provide your tentative translation first?  It's one of the forum rules.  Please take a look here for some additional guidance.  (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1159106)

Phil


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Actually it's in the dictionary: blow-dry

I would guess "Mi asciugo (i capelli) con il phon" would do, but I am not a native speaker. I just used the dictionary.


----------



## Matrap

AlabamaBoy said:


> Actually it's in the dictionary: blow-dry
> 
> I would guess "Mi asciugo (i capelli) con il phon" would do, but I am not a native speaker. I just used the dictionary.


----------



## oria

"Phon" in italiano????


----------



## Blackman

Toglici questa curiosità: tu come lo scriveresti in italiano?


oria said:


> "Phon" in italiano????


----------



## Tellure

Blackman said:


> Toglici questa curiosità: tu come lo scriveresti in italiano?


*fon*? 



> *phon* ‹_fòn_› s. m. – Variante grafica di _fon_2, e anche, meno giustificatamente, di _fon_1.


treccani.it/vocabolario/phon


> *fòn*1 s. m. – Adattamento ital. del ted. _Föhn_ (v.), nel sign. di apparecchio per asciugare i capelli.


treccani.it/vocabolario/fon1


----------



## Blackman

Hence phon is correct in Italian. 


Tellure said:


> *fon*?
> 
> treccani.it/vocabolario/phon
> treccani.it/vocabolario/fon1


----------



## Tellure

Blackman said:


> Hence phon is correct in Italian.



Così pare.


----------



## oria

Son 12 anni che non vivo piu' in Italia. All'epoca si usava 'asciugacapelli'; vedo che nel frattempo 'phon' e' entrato a far parte del dizionario. Cio' nonostante, mi suona male.


----------



## Tellure

Molti dizionari online rimandano alla voce "fon", non so cosa voglia dire, però.

Lo Zingarelli invece non fa troppe storie:


> *phon *
> [1957]
> *s. m. inv.*
> *1* (fis.) Unità di misura del livello di intensità sonora soggettiva.
> *2* Asciugacapelli; *SIN.* Fon (1).


----------



## oria

Suppongo che una volta accettato 'phon' come italiano standard, anche 'fon' va bene...Continua a suonar male...


----------



## carol from pittsburgh

Capisco che devo fare un tentativo di traduzione.  Si potrebbe dire, "Uso un asciugacapelli."

So che la parola "asciugacapelli" si dice "hairdryer". Ma, Non lo so come si dice, "I blow my hair dry."


----------



## oria

Hi Carol

I'm sorry, I've started all this useless discussion and ended up confusing you. The fact is, having lived abroad so many years (errata corrige: 20 not 12), I'm still not used to such a 'bastard' Italian. I lived in Spain many years, and they are purists compared to us: if they do take in a foreign word, they adapt it to their language (for instance, 'football' is pronounced as in English, but written 'futbol'; 'wi-fi' is written so but pronounced /wi:fi:/).

To get back to your sentence: "mi asciugo i capelli con il phon/fon" would do, I suppose. If you want to be a purist then you could say: "Mi asciugo i capelli con l'asciugacapelli". Also, I wonder if it's that important to know what you use to dry your hair; depending on it, you could perhaps just say: "Mi asciugo i capelli". If instead the emphasis is on how you dry your hair, then: "uso l'asciugacapelli/il phon (per asciugarmi i capelli).

Scusa di nuovo. 
Ciao


----------



## carol from pittsburgh

Grazie a tutti. Apparentemente, non c'è un verbo in italiano che dice "blow dry."
Carol


----------



## Blackman

No, non specifico. Esitono colloquialismi come _phonare, dare un colpo/botta di phon _e altro.


carol from pittsburgh said:


> Grazie a tutti. Apparentemente, non c'è un verbo in italiano che dice "blow dry."
> Carol


----------



## Tellure

Blackman said:


> No, non specifico. Esitono colloquialismi come _phonare, dare un colpo/botta di phon _e altro.



Non per fare la pignola, ma "phonare" non c'è in nessun dizionario. 

Si trova solo "fonare":
*fonare* v. tr. [der. di fon1] (_io fòno_, ecc.), fam. – Asciugare i capelli con il fon.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Black

Per quanto riguarda "dare un colpo/una botta di phon/fon" devo dire che io lo associo alla messa in piega più che all'asciugare i capelli. Ad esempio: "mia madre è passata dalla parrucchiera per farsi dare un colpo di fon" non lo intendo come: mia madre è entrata con i capelli bagnati D) ma solo che se li è fatti sistemare in 2 minuti.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Matrap, il termine in inglese sarebbe "(hair) styling with a blow dryer." Lo faccio in casa tutte le mattine.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao AB

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Alessandrino

Tanto per far drizzare ancor di piùi capelli ad oria: pensa che a Napoli lo chiamano "fono".


----------



## Bella63

Ciao oria,
sono 30 anni che vivo in Italia (primi 15 anni a Firenze, dopo in Lombardia), e l'ho sempre chiamato phon, scritto così. 
Bella


oria said:


> Son 12 anni che non vivo piu' in Italia. All'epoca si usava 'asciugacapelli'; vedo che nel frattempo 'phon' e' entrato a far parte del dizionario. Cio' nonostante, mi suona male.


----------



## Bella63

Non siamo stupiti!!!! 


Alessandrino said:


> Tanto per far drizzare ancor di piùi capelli ad oria: pensa che a Napoli lo chiamano "fono".


----------



## Tellure

Alessandrino said:


> Tanto per far drizzare ancor di piùi capelli ad oria: pensa che a Napoli lo chiamano "fono".



 Anche dalle mie parti (provincia di Bari) qualcuno lo chiama così!!!!


----------



## oria

Ah ah!!! You are a funny bunch!

@bella: 20 anni fa in Calabria ancora si chiamava 'asciugacapelli'. Si sa che siamo un po' indietro laggiu'!


----------



## MR1492

OK.  I understand that "_phon_" or "_fon_" has replaced *asciugacapelli *in general use.  What I can't understand is from what is it derived?  What word in English, Italian, or whatever is the source of _phon _or _fon _for hairdryer. 

Phil


----------



## Alessandrino

MR1492 said:


> What word in English, Italian, or whatever is the source of _phon _or _fon _for hairdryer.
> 
> Phil


It's a German word, the name of a warm wind: _Föhn_.


----------



## Tellure

> L'*asciugacapelli *(più comunemente chiamato fon o fohn /fɔn/, ma spesso scritto erroneamente phon) è un piccolo elettrodomestico che genera un getto di aria calda allo scopo di asciugare i capelli, ossia disperdere l'umidità in essi contenuta.
> 
> *Storia  *
> Il termine "fohn" deriva dal tedesco ed è il nome di un vento caldo, il favonio.


it.wikipedia.org

Adesso è uscito anche "fo*h*n"!


----------



## MR1492

Alessandrino said:


> It a German word, the name of a warm wind: _Föhn_.





Tellure said:


> it.wikipedia.org
> 
> Adesso è uscito anche "fo*h*n"!



Holy mother of pearl!  I *NEVER *would have figured that one out by myself.

Grazie.

Phil


----------



## Blackman

Il fohn è un vento, conosciuto in Italia (almeno dagli addetti ai lavori) perché coinvolto in un fenomeno meteorologico detto _Stau-fohn. 
_
Non è necessario essere dei linguisti per capire che, in italiano, il nome colloquiale dell'asciugacapelli derivi da questo vento caldo e secco. Autorevoli dizionari lo confermano, in entrambe le grafie. E comunque, in un'ipotetico "scontro di dizionari", Wikipedia non è certo destinata a fare bella figura.


Tellure said:


> it.wikipedia.org
> 
> Adesso è uscito anche "fo*h*n"!


----------



## oria

How bizarre! Cosicche' i tedeschi s'inventano questo termine (per indicare l'asciugacapelli) prendendolo dal nome di un vento, e noi li copiamo da li'. Ma qual e' il nome di questo vento in italiano? Potremmo proporlo come alternativa a fohn(?), phon, fon o fono!


----------



## Tellure

Blackman said:


> Autorevoli dizionari lo confermano, in entrambe le grafie. E comunque, in un'ipotetico "scontro di dizionari", Wikipedia non è certo destinata a fare bella figura.



Sì, certo. Non l'avevo mai trovato io! 

@oria: Il nome del vento in italiano è favonio. Non mi sembra un granché, se devo dire la verità!!


----------



## oria

''Mi asciugo i capelli con il favonio''.


----------



## Bella63

oria said:


> Ah ah!!! You are a funny bunch!
> 
> @bella: 20 anni fa in Calabria ancora si chiamava 'asciugacapelli'. Si sa che siamo un po' indietro laggiu'!


----------



## london calling

oria said:


> @bella: 20 anni fa in Calabria ancora si chiamava 'asciugacapelli'. Si sa che siamo un po' indietro laggiu'!


Qui in Campania si usa ancora, ma si dice anche _fohn._


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 
Since there seems to be some sort of competition regarding how long native English speakers have been living in Italy, and how they say "blow dry", I'll add my own 2 cents.  I've been living in Italy for 38 years (!), less one year to finish my BA = net 37 , of which 10-12 years in Emilia and the rest in Romagna.  I've always heard hairdressers call it "asciugare i capelli col fon".  I cannot swear as to how they each spell this word, but when I've seen it written, it's always been with an "f".  I might also add that since my friends tease me sometimes when I try to write words with a "ph" instead of an "f" (e.g.: "Dr. Ridolphi" ), I find it odd that in this case Italians would spell the word with a "ph."  However Romagna is also known as the "Marocco of Northern Italy", so perhaps this explains it.


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Since there seems to be some sort of competition regarding how long native English speakers have been living in Italy, and how they say "blow dry", I'll add my own 2 cents.


Hello!

We have a verb down here as well: _to blow-dry _is "fonare" (or _fohnare_, I suppose!), although what you tend to hear is "mi sono fatta fonare i capelli dal parrucchiere" (or "mi sono fatta fare una messa in piega", but that might involve a little more than just a blow-dry).

PS: I wasn't (and am still not) trying to compete with anybody!


----------



## Bella63

Wherever I have lived in Italy I have always heard: "sono stata a fare una piega", which would imply having been to a hairdresser. You could say: "mi sono fatta la piega" but I "think" piega is normally related to a salon. Personally I rarely go to the hairdressers so, for someone who is doing her hair from home, using a hair dryer would, say: mi sono "asciugata i capelli". This would imply with a hairdryer since, if you wanted to say that you left it to dry naturally, then you would say that "gli ho lasciati asciugare all'aria/da soli....ecc" or if you had done something else you would specify: gli ho asciugati con i bigodini, ho stirato i capelli con la piastra ecc.).
Bella



london calling said:


> Hello!
> 
> We have a verb down here as well: _to blow-dry _is "fonare" (or _fohnare_, I suppose!), although what you tend to hear is "mi sono fatta fonare i capelli dal parrucchiere" (or "mi sono fatta fare una messa in piega", but that might involve a little more than just a blow-dry).
> 
> PS: I wasn't (and am still not) trying to compete with anybody!


----------



## Tellure

Bella63 said:


> Wherever I have lived in Italy I have always heard: "sono stata a fare una piega", which would imply having been to a hairdresser. You could say: "mi sono fatta la piega" but I "think" piega is normally related to a salon. Personally I rarely go to the hairdressers so, for someone who is doing her hair from home, using a hair dryer would, say: mi sono "asciugata i capelli". This would imply with a hairdryer since, if you wanted to say that you left it to dry naturally, then you would say that "*li* ho lasciati asciugare all'aria/da soli/al sole....ecc" or if you had done something else you would specify: *li* ho asciugati con i bigodini, ho stirato i capelli con la piastra ecc.).
> Bella


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## london calling

Bella63 said:


> Personally I rarely go to the hairdressers so, for someone who is doing her hair from home, using a hair dryer would, say: mi sono "asciugata i capelli".


I say the same , as I wash my hair every day (as I have always done since I was about 15 and even when I wore it long) and have to blow-dry it, of course (can't go out with wet hair!). I only ever "lascarli asciugare al sole" in Summer, when when I'm on holiday from work.

I go to the hairdresser's about once a month for a cut and blow-dry (on the invoice they term it "taglio e piega").


----------

